# I got my AMNPS......I'm pumped.  PLUS a lighting tip!



## scootermagoo (Mar 4, 2013)

I got my AMNPS last Saturday.  I was so pumped I had to try it out, not in a smoker, just a dry run.  I just used the pre-loaded pellets and lit er up.  I used my mini butane torch and lit it up.  Didn't burn that well, so I gave it a little help.  HERE IS THE TIP:  Right or wrong I gave it a little more air using my heat gun.  Not so much for the heat, just for the air.  With the aid of the heat gun, an impressive little cherry developed and burned like crazy.  I did that for about 20 seconds and the pellets burned quite happily and vigorously.  I let them burn for about 2 minutes or so and blew out the flame.  After that, the AMNPS was producing the most beautiful and fragrant thin blue smoke.  Honestly, I teared up a bit......it was beautiful!  Now I just need to use it in an actual smoke.  I intended to use it in my pellet pooper fridge conversion, but that isn't done yet.  It's waiting for me to get off my butt and paint it.  And a break in the 20 degree weather would help too.  You can only do so much in a small, semi-heated garage.  I just my have to giver a try in the Char Griller Pro.

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 5, 2013)

( clap-clap-clap) hooray !!!!


----------



## allen (Mar 5, 2013)

A couple of Saturday's ago I used my AMNPS for the first time, I have the MES 40in 800 watt, and pulled the chip tube out 2in. and lit the cold smoker, I came back an hour later and there was no smoke, so I relit it again per instructions and took the chip tube completely out and it stayed smoking all nite. Love my new toy.


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 5, 2013)

when I use my amps I take  both the loader tube and the tray out completely.


----------



## victorytea (Mar 28, 2013)

What type of heat gun to buy, or are they all the same? Thanks- Paul


----------

